# Not new but not active on forum



## RBRB (Dec 26, 2016)

So last week was scrolling through this forum. There was a source advertising free samples.If it s free it s for me.So being the good forum guy and logger I agreed to sample the gear,give feedback on customer service,t/d,packaging ,discreetness and appearance(labels).So compound came super fast.I was wanting tren e 200.A simple mistake from warehouse they sent a bottle of test e 300.It s all good as for the mistake the guy is sending my tren e 200 as a X Max gift he claimed.Which I might add is already here.So I ll be starting this cycle up around the 1st of January.Will continue to post in a week or so.Company's name is Juicepharma.I believe they are now a sponsor as they were allowed to advertise free samples.Juicepharma,hit me up if any problems or needs.Appreciate the opportunity.Thank You.


----------

